# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  Có cái xác máy chưa biết chế thành máy gì: máy xẻ, máy phay phẳng hay đục tượng đây

## imechavn

Mong các bác góp ý cho để hoàn thiện máy.
Máy có bàn dài 4000, rộng 1000
Trục z là 2 vitme bản 50
Trục Y chạy thành rằng
Tổng chiều dài máy 8000
Tất cả các trục đều dùng thanh trượt bản 35
Hình ảnh của nó đây các bác:

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu có khách đặt máy xẻ thì tui thấy nó phù hợp nhất .

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Máy xẻ thị trường giờ kém rồi bác, đang định chế con trục A trên đó để làm mấy sản phẩm cỡ lớn đây bác.

----------


## Luyến

Khung máy đẹp diy cái gì chẳng đựoc. Bán ko cụ ?

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Tôi định làm thành cái gì đó rồi đẩy đi, điện đóm vẫn còn ngon bác à.

----------


## solero

Vốn dĩ nó là máy xẻ mà. Câu mach3 vào rồi phang thôi ạ.

Ngoài bãi có 1 con xấu hơn em này, thiếu 2 lô lưỡi cưa, không có điện mà họ đòi 50tr. Căng quá.

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Ở bãi nào vậy bác, còn con nào em mua thêm nữa đây!

----------


## solero

Alo em chỉ cho.

----------

CNC FANUC, imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Dành riêng một ngày để test phần điện cơ bản là ổn, được cặp thanh ray dài 8000 nguyên bản không nối:







Đặt điện thoại trên bàn máy quay cái video mà không thấy bị dung các bác à:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Con này làm máy cắt plasma hay oxy gas dạng console cho sắt nặng ngon cụ.

Thanks.

----------

imechavn, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## GORLAK

Con máy như King Kong thế sao mà rung nổi  :Wink:

----------

CNC FANUC, imechavn

----------


## Tuấn

> Con này làm máy cắt plasma hay oxy gas dạng console cho sắt nặng ngon cụ.
> 
> Thanks.


Đúng rồi bác, con này mà làm cái bàn hành trình 7m thì ngon thôi rồi

----------

imechavn, thuhanoi

----------


## imechavn

Chỉ tiếc con này háng chỉ rộng 1m, nếu được 1.2m thì chế được nhiều kiểu trong 1 hơn.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## mr.fun

> Chỉ tiếc con này háng chỉ rộng 1m, nếu được 1.2m thì chế được nhiều kiểu trong 1 hơn.


đốn hết cây to rồi bây giờ háng rộng cũng đâu có của to thế mà bỏ vào kẹp hở bác. Thêm 20cm đường kính thì tuổi thọ cây phải tăng thêm vài chục năm. Quê em mà giờ muốn xài máy này full 1m chắc e phải trồng rừng từ giờ để cho cháu chắt em nó sử dụng. 
p/s: máy này chuyển mục đích sử dụng là n1  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cuong

trời ơi thanh lý giá bãi đi cho rồi sửa chi cho mệt , em ở Sài gòn thật rõ khổ. hihih chỉ có là nuốt nước miếng

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chỉ tiếc con này háng chỉ rộng 1m, nếu được 1.2m thì chế được nhiều kiểu trong 1 hơn.


Bác làm lại có 1 option cho phôi lớn bằng cách cho trục X nó vươn ra bên ngoài về 1 bên

----------


## imechavn

> Bác làm lại có 1 option cho phôi lớn bằng cách cho trục X nó vươn ra bên ngoài về 1 bên


Nếu vậy sẽ không chạy được hết hành trình 4m của Y đúng không bác?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nếu vậy sẽ không chạy được hết hành trình 4m của Y đúng không bác?


À trụ Z nó cố định nên không được rồi, chỉ còn phương án nới rộng háng cho nó 
(mình hay xới vấn đề cho rôm rả tý - kích thích sáng tạo haha :Big Grin:  )

----------

imechavn

----------


## biết tuốt

ngoài bãi vm vẫn còn 1 con như này nác inmecha lên hốt 2 con về là thành cái máy router khủng

----------


## Luyến

> ngoài bãi vm vẫn còn 1 con như này nác inmecha lên hốt 2 con về là thành cái máy router khủng


Nghiện machine mill mất roiif.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Nghiện machine mill mất roiif.


làm thêm con nữa đi cho hoành tá tràng

----------


## imechavn

Vào tìm nhưng không thấy nữa, định lấy con nữa về, con đang có đã có người đặt hàng rồi.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> ngoài bãi vm vẫn còn 1 con như này nác inmecha lên hốt 2 con về là thành cái máy router khủng


Bãi nào thế cụ biết tuốt?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## imechavn

Đã hốt tiếp, như vậy là có hai em để chế .

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> ngoài bãi vm vẫn còn 1 con như này nác inmecha lên hốt 2 con về là thành cái máy router khủng


quá hợp lý, đại gia nào có $ thì cứ chơi thoải mái luôn

----------


## imechavn

Kiếm được em hộp số đẹp làm trục A cho tương thích với khung máy phay.

----------


## imechavn

Bản vẽ phác lại phục vụ cho công tác cải biên máy:

----------


## imechavn

Cuối cùng thì nó cũng thành được cái máy đục tượng khổ lớn các bác à: Đường kính 600, dài 3000

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk, Nam CNC, Tuấn

----------


## Thaihamy

Cung đang tim 1 cái khổ 1mx2m ma chua thấy

----------


## imechavn

> Cung đang tim 1 cái khổ 1mx2m ma chua thấy


Bác cần mấy phẳng à?

----------

